# Registration of Pharmacists in CANADA - Need Help



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

I m a Diploma holder in Pharmacy with 12 years of experience. I want to kno whether Diploma holders can get registered on the basis of their experience or not? If not, what we need to do like some study or course.

One more thing I want to kno is how to get admission in schools for my 6 year old daughter if we reach there in the mid of session. Please tell me the session timings also like in India its March to March.

Thanks

Jitender Verma
09814008830


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

School years in Canada run September to June. (With term breaks in December and March.)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I m a Diploma holder in Pharmacy with 12 years of experience. I want to kno whether Diploma holders can get registered on the basis of their experience or not? If not, what we need to do like some study or course.
> 
> ...


You will need your Diploma re-assessed to determine its Canadian equivalent. Contact
Canadian Pharmacists Association Home Page

The school year in Canada runs from September to June.


----------

